# Follow up on cow hooves



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's the link to my previous post.......http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12073&hl=cow+hooves

Quite some time ago a friend of mine (with 5 dogs) gave me two cow hooves for Jeffery to chew on. I had been telling her how he is such an aggressive chewer and I couldn't find anything that lasted for him to chew on that was also healthy for him. 

I loved them and so did Jeffery. Since my initial post, I've purchased two more hooves from Petco (I think). *They smell awful*. Even worse, Jeff's face smells like this too. The two my friend gave me hardly smelled at all.

I went on line and discovered that most of what's sold are "sanitized". I'm assuming the ones I have are not.

Does anyone know how to sanitize them? Not a big deal if not, they only costs 99 cents each, but I hate to take them away from Jeff till I get more, since he loves them so much.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

I wish I had suggestions for you but I bought mine from Pet Edge and they smell awful also! Bruno also loves them and I don't want to take it away.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey has one too. The first night she was chewing the hoove was just horrible. The smell was so bad we had to take it away from her. The next day my hubby gave it back to her. Now that she has been working on the this thing it doesn't smell anywhere as bad. Just a little smell that we can put up with it.


----------



## LetsTalkPups (Nov 13, 2006)

> Lacey has one too. The first night she was chewing the hoove was just horrible. The smell was so bad we had to take it away from her. The next day my hubby gave it back to her. Now that she has been working on the this thing it doesn't smell anywhere as bad. Just a little smell that we can put up with it.[/B]











I so understand what your saying. Can anyone out there tell me a GOOD chew for our white babies. Everything stains and smells ..got advice?


----------

